# (LA) Booty Raider



## Franco

South Louisiana

Booty Raider

Open 2nd, two 3rds, Open Jams
Amateur WIN at 2 years of age and another Amateur WIN this Spring.

Yellow factored black Male
Natural and AI breedings available
OFA Good/Elbows normal 
CERF Clear
CNM Clear
Weights 76 lbs.
Raider is what I would consider "moderate" in build. He is not narrow nor is he bulky in build.
When he's not running Opens and Amateurs, he duck hunts with me.

Sired by NAFC FC Carbon Copy Of Horn Creek
Out of Clubmead's Spirit of Ebonaceae QAA. 
Spirit is a littermate to 
FC AFC Ritz, NFTCH NAFTCH Maggie and two other FC AFC's.

Photos and detailed information on Raider can be found on my website listed below.

Fee $500. to approved females.
Half due at time of breeding, the other half due when I sign the litter registration.

Approved females would be ones with; 
health clearences as well as ones that represent the breed well whether they be Field Trial, Hunt Test or Hunting Retrievers.



Frank DaRoza
337 412 9050


----------

